# Lifted Touareg



## al nava (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey anyone knows of or has seen a lifted Touareg, I havent been able tro find pics or info about it. Wondering if you guys can help me out, comments, info or pictures... I know Touaregs are awsome offroadersw but a lift would make them even better!!!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Lifted more than the top suspension setting?


----------



## al nava (Nov 3, 2010)

GTINC said:


> Lifted more than the top suspension setting?


Well having higher clearance from the flor is better for off roading, nothin gross like a monster touareg, but a couple inches, why not???


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

This one is found in the VW museum.


----------



## al nava (Nov 3, 2010)

Eric D said:


> This one is found in the VW museum.


So far this is the sickest Touareg I have seen, wow and I thought lifted was the best possible for a Touareg, def. this goes over....


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

I used to work near Robby Gordon's shop and would see his Red Bull Dakar Touareg outside on a ramp.

German Army spec below.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

al nava said:


> ....but a couple inches, why not???


The Touareg is already more off-road capable than most luxury SUV. I would doubt more ground clearance would ever be needed.


----------



## Helios20v (Oct 12, 2010)

Do it, you wont


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

cool pics:laugh:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Ewinkdub04 said:


> cool pics:laugh:


Agreed!


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

Yea haven't seen a non-military spec photo of one until that recent post. Always admired those suvs. Especially the power of the V10 TDI!


----------



## al nava (Nov 3, 2010)

Slverjet said:


> Yea haven't seen a non-military spec photo of one until that recent post. Always admired those suvs. Especially the power of the V10 TDI!


Yeah I know!! the only mean lokking touregs are military ones. I would like to see one with a snorkel and a front whinch and maybe some big mud tires :laugh: and definetively the V10 TDI is the best there is!!!


----------



## al nava (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey I found this Touareg V10 with what I think is a couple inches of lift, still I would like to see something a little rougher and more lifted...









or go check out the quantum forum and I have seen a good (rough looking) quantum synchro with a lift, post a picture if you find it, havent been able to find it  but I also found this

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...KlwepyPWpCQ&page=1&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

2000 VW AAC concept vehicle.


----------



## VR6please12 (Mar 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

Helios20v said:


> Do it, you wont


now that is efing sweet :thumbup:


----------



## dubkeeper (Feb 17, 2011)

the air suspension was actually disconected for that one ^^^^^. bigger tires with spacers to bring them out farther out of the wheel wells. with the suspension all the way up and some mean tires they are b.a. they are very capable of doing some awesome things.


----------



## ToeBall (May 30, 2010)

This guy just fabbed up some 2.5" front, 2.75" rear spacers and called it a day...


----------



## mckchr67 (Dec 10, 2009)

Here is some information about lifting via spring spacers, there is a decent off road following on clubtouareg.com.

http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52562&referrerid=29069


----------

